# "The Mentalist" Thread II *********Spoilers***************



## ZackF (Nov 19, 2013)

Spoilers***************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************






Bertram...come on! Is there another twist coming? I admit I was way off this summer.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't think it's Bertram. I doubt both of the Visualize guys are dead, and I'm not convinced it was someone on the list. We'll see though.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 20, 2013)

If you caught the preview for the next episode and really slo-mo when Red John is walking towards Patrick, although we only see the back profile, he is bald and thin, so Bertram is out in my opinion.


----------



## mvdm (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't think it is Bertram or anyone on the list. My guess: Jane publicly I.D'd Bertram as Red John to make Bertram run and leave a bloody trail to follow to Red John himself.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Nov 20, 2013)

Supposedly the show creator confirmed it is someone on the list. Ray Haffner makes the most sense to me, as he is the only one with both a law enforcement connection (former CBI, thus the ability to influence the Blake association group) and a Visualize connection (thus the ability to inspire such devotion in his followers). But that of course assumes he didn't actually die in the explosion.


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 20, 2013)

Bertram. Makes sense and I have noticed the writers like not really to have to guess or think.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 22, 2013)

Covenant Joel said:


> Supposedly the show creator confirmed it is someone on the list. Ray Haffner makes the most sense to me, as he is the only one with both a law enforcement connection (former CBI, thus the ability to influence the Blake association group) and a Visualize connection (thus the ability to inspire such devotion in his followers). But that of course assumes he didn't actually die in the explosion.


 Yeah. Possibly. Haffner could be RJ and had a "tiger tiger" person in the crime lab doctor up the DNA analysis of the crime scene.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 22, 2013)

> It was the Butler!



In the kitchen, with the candlestick.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 22, 2013)

reaganmarsh said:


> > It was the Butler!
> 
> 
> 
> In the kitchen, with the candlestick.




Well I didn't do it.


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 22, 2013)

Just an hour ago I explained to a friend the last three seasons of how the whole red john thing unfolded in minute detail, so I thought it was funny I saw thread surface again just now.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2013)

I watched it online the other night after reading the first few posts on the thread. 

I think it is the black FBI agent from Texas. I noticed everyone did what he said and no one asked him to take off his shirt.


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow! 
So what say you about finding out Red John's identity?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Nov 25, 2013)

arap said:


> Wow!
> So what say you about finding out Red John's identity?



I am incredibly disappointed by the episode. I didn't love their choice of character, but I loved even less how they constructed the episode. There was nothing to substantiate the pick, nothing connecting it to former clues, and really I thought the way they revealed who he was was uninteresting and uncompelling, nothing like the end of season 3, 4, or 5.


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 25, 2013)

This guy deduced Red John's identity over a month ago. I thought it pretty interesting.
SPOILER* Red John Revealed! - YouTube


----------



## Covenant Joel (Nov 26, 2013)

arap said:


> This guy deduced Red John's identity over a month ago. I thought it pretty interesting.
> SPOILER* Red John Revealed! - YouTube



The thing is though in the episode it didn't connect it to any of that. It was like they flipped a coin. Which is basically what they did, because they didn't know who it would be until not that long ago apparently. 

There should have been something that made us say, "Ahh, it was him, that makes sense," and I don't really think there was. There was nothing to link him to the red barn (and therefore to Visualize), nothing to show his smartness (or really anything to show PJ's either). You can tell I was rather disappointed in the episode. It seemed to me like the writers got incredibly lazy to come up with that, particularly when compared with the cleverness of the end of season 3.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 27, 2013)

How would they convince the public that Bertram is not RJ but McAllister is? Oh well. Hopefully they will not let the show flop and flail too long...like the X-Files.


----------



## Edward (Nov 27, 2013)

Perhaps he will wake up and say, "I just had the strangest dream".


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 3, 2013)

> Covenant Joel said:
> 
> 
> > arap said:
> ...



I assume you didn't see this week's episode


----------



## Covenant Joel (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm a little different than some in that I enjoyed the RJ theme. I kind of wanted the show to end with him catching RJ. But I wanted it to be an epic mental showdown (let's not forget the title of the show), not a "hey, check out the pigeon in my pocket," kind of victory.

I think their plan is to continue on with more seasons. But frankly, after the pitiful RJ episode, and what was to me one of the boring episodes of anything I've ever seen (the one after RJ), I bet the show gets canceled anyway, unless next week it just is amazing.


----------

